# Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyduklarımızın yüzüne bakarız.



## FlyingBird

Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyduklarımızın yüzüne bakarız.

i understand everything. Only thing i dont understand why koyduklarımızın and not koyanlarımızın?

would be correct to say: Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyanlarımızın yüzüne bakarız?

i know what yaptıklarımız, söylediklerimiz and so mean, but here koyduklarımız mean totally different. 

Could someone explain me that please?


----------



## themadprogramer

yerine koymak is an idiom which means to "see as" or "act as if ... is"

adam yerine koymak should mean "to see as a man" and in some contexts it does. But in this case it means to "take seriously" hope that made sense


----------



## FlyingBird

i know what adam yerine koymak mean, but you didnt understand my question.
i ask this:



FlyingBird said:


> Only thing i dont understand why koyduklarımızın and not koyanlarımızın?
> 
> i know what yaptıklarımız, söylediklerimiz and so mean, but here koyduklarımız mean totally different.


----------



## themadprogramer

koyduklarımızın  -> Those we put in
koyanlarımızın -> Those who put us in.

It's the exact reverse.


----------



## FlyingBird

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> koyduklarımızın  -> Those we put in
> koyanlarımızın -> Those who put us in.
> 
> It's the exact reverse.


yes i already know that.
But than why guy said koyduklarımızın and not koyanlarımızın?
it have no sense.

Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyduklarımızın yüzüne bakarız. 
this sentence have no sense. but i am 100% sure i heard like that.


----------



## Black4blue

On the contrary, _koyduklarımızın_ is the one that makes sense.

As Ahmet Akkoç said,

*koyduklarımız --> People whom we put* (_We put them to "adam yeri" / We take them seriously_) Burada, biz adam yerine koyuyoruz.*
koyanlar(ımız) --> (Our) People who put* (_They put -who?- to "adam yeri" / They take -who?- seriously_) Burada ise, bahsettiğimiz insanlar birilerini adam yerine koyuyor.

So our result is:
_
Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyduklarımızın yüzüne bakarız. --> We, in Turkey, look at the faces of the ones who *we* take seriously._

Let's see your sentence:

_Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine *koyanlarımızın* yüzüne bakarız._ --> This dosn't make sense and does look weird.

_Biz Türkiye'de sadece (birilerini?, bizi?) adam yerine *koyanların* yüzüne bakarız._ --> This is possible but has a different meaning. As I said above, it would mean "We, in Turkey, look at the faces of the ones who take (someone?, us?) seriously."


Hope it helps.


----------



## Akinci

_Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyduklarımızın yüzüne bakarız. --> We, in Turkey, only look at the faces of the ones who *we* put in the rank of manhood (take seriously)_


----------



## Akinci

_Biz Türkiye'de sadece adam yerine koyduklarımızın yüzüne bakarız. --> We, in Turkey, only look at the faces of the ones *WHOM **we* put in the rank of manhood (take seriously)_


----------



## FlyingBird

thank you now its better


----------

